# Rhinestone or Nailhead Transfers



## JT (Apr 15, 2007)

How do I make my own rhinestone designs for heat transfers?


----------



## mrebrandstudios (May 31, 2007)

Hello Jt.

You first have to make a dye of the design.
Next you need to get the stone with the heat back.
Next place the stone in the dye and use the special sticky paper.
Press and you are done.

I hope this helps


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I sure find it easier to out source that kind of job...less stress, and I don't screw up a garment...let them eat the mistakes


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

CorelDRAW.com in the blog section one of my blogs has a mini tutorial on creating the nail heads and how to make a simple pattern in CorelDRAW

I also have a free nailhead spraylist item in the downloads section


----------



## heightgoddess (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm looking for a company that will put rhinestones onto tee shirts. Can you recommend? Also do these companies also screen print?


----------



## sweetsridhar (Jul 15, 2007)

JT said:


> How do I make my own rhinestone designs for heat transfers?


 
hey..if the design in for 1 or 2 tees you can do it..but if its a bulk..better find a supplier who does this kinda job....

first you make the design in coreldraw or illustrator with the exact size of the stone. then take a print of it...
place the sticky paper....sticky side facing you...
and place the stones on the design.
and put the sticky paper with stones design now on a tee..
heat presss..
you r done....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Heightgoddess.....I did not reply correctly. The list I sent you was for companies that do custom designs for you to press...which is what I do...get the designs and then I press. I am sure there are some here who have names of companies that will do the whole process


----------



## StudzNStonez (Jul 26, 2007)

*Rhinestone Software*

Would anyone happen to know where I can purchase GemMaster by Yongnam as well as the CorelDraw software?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Just google for Corel Graphics Suite or Corel X3. 
Corel - CorelDRAW, WinDVD, Ulead Video Studio, Paint Shop Pro, WordPerfect, WinZip, & Painter & Graphics Unleashed - CorelDRAW and Corel PHOTO-PAINT - Tutorials, Training, Books, Videos sell it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also check out http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/rhinestones/


----------



## terrasales (Jun 19, 2007)

I know this is probably an old post, but I'm interesting in making transfer patterns in Corel Draw. I looked at the link, however I do not see where to get instructions. Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

1. You can use the CDR or PS software you are good at to design your image with proper format for the preparation of cutting. 

2. Use the cutting machine and have transfer template done.

3.Brush the rhinestone and nailhead which have a flat glue on the back into the template.

4.Then peel the transfer paper and cover the transparent sticky side on the rhinestones or nailhead. Be sure every little materials in proper place and press firmly. Flip the template and take away the template and only leave the sticky side with rhinestones. 

5. Then put the other side of transfer paper and make materials in the center. 

The steps above is simple and important.Hope it will be helpful.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Huh! Not sure this will help


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

WoW! This thread doesn't arf get a new lease of life


----------

